# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شهــــــــرکرد

## rezah73

گروهاي آموزشي دانشگاه شهركرد

رديف
گروه آموزشي
دانشكده

1
مكانيك
فني مهندسي

2
برق
فني مهندسي

3
مواد
فني مهندسي

4
عمران
فني مهندسي

5
علوم كامپيوتر
فني مهندسي

6
زراعت  
كشاورزي

7
گياه پزشكي
كشاورزي

8
اصلاح نباتات و بیو تکنولوزی
كشاورزي

9
علوم دامي
كشاورزي

10
آب
كشاورزي

11
مكانيك ماشينهاي كشاورزي
كشاورزي

12
خاكشناسي
كشاورزي

13
باغباني
كشاورزي

14
رياضي
علوم پايه

15
زيست شناسي
علوم پايه

16
فيزيك
علوم پايه

17
ژنتيك
علوم پايه

18
زبان و ادبيات فارسي
ادبيات و علوم انساني

19
زبان انگليسي
ادبيات و علوم انساني

20
تربيت بدني
ادبيات و علوم انساني

21
معارف
ادبيات و علوم انساني

22
باستان شناسي
ادبيات و علوم انساني

23
علوم پايه
دامپزشكي

24
بهداشت و مواد غذايي
دامپزشكي

25
پاتوبيولوژي
دامپزشكي

26
علوم درمانگاهي
دامپزشكي

27
صنايع دستي 
هنر فارسان

28
فرش
هنر فارسان

29
الهيات
علوم انساني فارسان 

30
مرتع و آبخيزداري
منابع طبيعي و علوم زمين

31
جنگلداري
منابع طبيعي و علوم زمين

32
شيلات
منابع طبيعي و علوم زمين



آشنایی بیشتر در:Shahrekord University - صفحه نخست

----------


## Parniya

*تاريخچه مختصر**دانشگاه و شبعات مراکز آموزشی و تحقیقاتی تحت پوشش*


  در سال1356آموزشكده  دامپروري شهركرد در يك ساختمان استيجاري در ميدان دانشگاه شهر شهرکرد به  عنوان يكي از واحدهاي تابعه دانشگاه اصفهان اقدام به پذيرش 30 نفر دانشجو  دررشته دامپروري نمود و تا سال 1359 به كار خود ادامه داد. پس  از انقلاب فرهنگي وهمزمان با بازگشايي دانشگاهها، در سال 1361 آموزشكده  كشاورزي شهركرد زير نظر دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان فعاليت خود  را در قالب دو  رشته كارداني امور زراعي(تکنولوژي توليدات گياهي) و كارداني امور  دامي(تکنولوژي توليدات دامي) آغاز نمود.  در  همين سال زميني به مساحت 150 هكتار در غرب شهركرد و حاشيه جاده سامان به  اين آموزشكده اختصاص يافت كه حدود 60 هكتارآن مشجر و بقيه جهت اجراي طرحهاي  عمراني و كشت علوفه و مزارع مورداستفاده قرار گرفت. 
 در سال 1367 آموزشكده  كشاورزي به مجتمع آموزش عالي ارتقاء يافت و علاوه بر دو رشتة سابق، در سه  رشتة جديد، شامل مهندسي كشاورزي گرايش زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، كارداني منابع  طبيعي(تکنولوژي مرتع و آبخيزداري) و كارداني دامپزشكي  اقدام به پذيرش  دانشجو نمود. در سال  1369 نيز بيش  از 103 هكتار از اراضي ضلع شمالي و همچنين پارك جنگلي و مرتع شرقي مجتمع  آموزش عالي به اراضي قبلي ملحق شد كه در مجموع زمينهاي تملك شده به حدود  253 هكتار رسيد.سپس با توجه به رشد و توسعه آموزش عالي در استان  و  به بركت سفر مقام معظم رهبري به استان چهارمحال و بختياري و نيز مساعدت  وزرات فرهنگ و آموزش عالي و بر اساس مصوبه شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي در سال  1370 مجتمع آموزش عالي شهركرد به دانشگاه شهركرد تبديل شد.  قرار داد مطالعاتي طرح  جامع دانشگاه در سال 1369 با مهندسين مشاور منعقد و در سال 1373 مطالعات  آن به اتمام رسيد. در طرح جامع كه بر اساس يك برنامه 20 ساله تهيه شده بود  106000 متر مربع فضاي آموزشي، رفاهي و كمك آموزشي براي دانشگاه پيش بيني  شد. در سال 1372 عمليات احداث دو پروژه مهم دانشگاه، شامل دانشكده علوم  پايه و دانشکده فني مهندسي با مجموع زيربنايي حدود 30 هزار متر مربع آغاز  شد و  در سال1377 پروژه‌‌هاي مذكور به بهره برداري رسيد.در سال1381عمليات اجرايي  احداث دانشكده هنر آغاز گرديد كه در مهر ماه سال  1384 اين پروژه به بهره  برداري رسيد. اين دانشكده در شهر فارسان و در زميني به مساحت 34 هكتار واقع  شده است و بيش از3000 متر زيربنا دارد.از سال 1384 و به يمن  توجه ويژه دولت نهم به امر گسترش آموزش عالي در استان چهار محال و بختياري،  رشد و توسعه دانشگاه شهركرد شتاب چشمگيري را شاهد بود كه از آن جمله مي  توان به مطالعه، احداث، و يا تكميل حدود 62 هزار متر مربع فضاي آموزشي، كمك  آموزشي و خوابگاهي اشاره كرد كه اين حجم بي‌سابقه از فعاليتهاي عمراني از  سال 1384 آغاز شده است و از آن جمله مي توان به مطالعه و احداث دانشكده هاي  دامپزشكي و ادبيات در شهر كرد، فني مهندسي و علوم انساني در فارسان و  منابع طبيعي و فني مهندسي در بروجن، احداث ساختمان پژوهشكده فناوري جنين  دام، مجموعه كلاسها، گلخانه هاي آموزشي، توسعه كلينيك دامپزشكي و احداث  سالن كالبد شكافي، خانه حيوانات، مجموعه آموزشي دانشكده هنر، مجموعه ورزشي  نبي اكرم(ص)، توسعه دانشكده كشاورزي، استخر شنا، منازل سازماني، سلف سرويس و  سالن مطالعه خواهران‌، تكميل ساختمان مركز رشد، كارگاههاي آموزشي، سالن  ورزشهاي باستاني، پاركينگ ورودي و پاركينگ مسقف دانشكده فني، سومين و  چهارمين خوابگاه دانشجويان پسر و چهارمين خوابگاه دانشجويان دختر و خوابگاه  دانشجويي دانشكده هنر، ايجاد، توسعه و تكميل شبكه‌هاي برق، آب، گاز،  مخابرات، فاضلاب، فيبر نوري و راه‌هاي ارتباطي، اتصال شبكه آب دانشگاه به  شبكه آب شهر و ... اشاره كرد كه بخش عمده اين فعاليت ها از مصوبات سفرهاي  اول و دوم رياست محترم جمهور به استان چهارمحال و بختياري مي‌باشند. دانشگاه شهركرد در حال  حاضر با برخورداري از حدود 200 عضو هيات علمي كه 85 درصد آنان داراي مرتبه  استاديار و بالاتر هستند، از نظر نسبت استاديار و بالاتر به كل اعضاي هيات  علمي، جايگاه ويژه اي در سطح كشور دارد.همچنين پيگيري مسوولين  دانشگاه و همكاري وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري،  زمينه ساز استقلال هيات  مميزه اين دانشگاه و ايجاد هيات مميزه مشترك با دانشگاه كاشان گرديد كه اين  هيات مميزه از واپسين روزهاي سال 1386 فعاليت خود را آغاز كرد.دانشگاه شهركرد با بيش  از 6000 دانشجوي شاغل به تحصيل در 30 رشته در مقطع كارشناسي و 30 رشته در  مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري و 5 رشته در دوره ديپلماي دامپزشكي،  در 30  گروه آموزشي و 7 دانشكده شامل دانشكده‌هاي: كشاورزي ، ادبيات و علوم  انساني، دامپزشكي، فني و مهندسي و علوم پايه مستقر در شهركرد و  هنر و علوم  انساني(مستقر در فارسان) مشغول به فعاليت مي باشد.اين دانشگاه داراي پنج  پژوهشكده‌ي منابع آب ، فناوري جنين دام ، زيست فناوري، بيوتكنولوژي و بيماريهاي مشترك انسان و دام است.راه‌اندازي مركز رشد  واحدهاي فناوري دانشگاه شهركرد و نيز برنامه ريزي براي ايجاد پارك علم و  فناوري، راه‌اندازي بزرگترين آزمايشگاه هيدروليك دانشگاههاي كشور، راه  اندازي 5 سايت كامپيوتري جديدو ايجاد زمينه دسترسي 100 درصد اعضاي هيات  علمي،كارشناسان و دانشجويان تحصيلات تكميلي و حدود 60درصد دانشجويان مقطع  كارشناسي به اينترنت با سرعت بالا، راه اندازي شبكه اتوماسيون اداري جهت  سهولت و سرعت بخشي به مكاتبات داخلي، انجام كامل ثبت نام و انتخاب واحد  دانشجويان به صورت اينترنتي و...  از ديگر اقدامات اين دانشگاه است كه در  سالهاي 1384 تا 1387 محقق شده است.دانشگاه شهركرد در اسفند  ماه سال 1386 با دعوت از 10دانشگاه و مركز تحقيقاتي كشور و جلب مشاركت  آنان اقدام به راه‌اندازي اتحاديه دانشگاهها و مراكز تحقيقاتي منطقه مركزي  ايران نمود كه در حال حاضر دبيرخانه اتحاديه در اين دانشگاه مشغول به  فعاليت مي‌باشد.همچنين فصلنامه‌هاي علمي ادبيات و علوم انساني، دامپزشكي و مجله پژوهش آب ايران از جمله نشريات علمي در حال انتشار دانشگاه مي باشند.




* مقايسه آماري سال 57 و 89


عنوان
سال 1357*
سال 1389

 تعداد دانشجو
60
5713

 تعداد رشته در مقطع كارداني
1
0

 تعداد رشته كارشناسي
0
34

 تعداد رشته كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري
0
51




*  آموزشكده دامپروري شهركرد


**بخشهايي  از خاطرات آيت اله ناصري نماينده محترم ولي فقيه در استان چهارمحال و  بختياري درخصوص عنايت ويژه مقام معظم رهبري جهت ايجاد دانشگاه شهركرد و  چگونگي ايجاد اين دانشگاه كه در ديدار با رياست محترم دانشگاه شهركرد با  ايشان،  بيان نمودند:

*
 زمان  وزارت آقاي دكتر معين در وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي ( علوم تحقيقات و  فناوري )، در سفري كه دكتر معين و معاون ايشان دكتر عارف به استان داشتند  به همراه آقاي اسلاميان استاندار وقت، در منزل بنده ميهمان بودند. در اين  مهماني بنده و آقاي استاندار پيشنهاد تاسيس دانشگاه شهركرد را مطرح كرديم  كه پذيرش آن براي آقاي وزير دشوار بود و مسايلي نظير نبود امكانات و غيره  را از جمله دلايل مخالفت با تاسيس دانشگاه شهركرد مطرح كردند. وقتي با  اصرار بنده و استاندار مواجه شدندچند شرط را براي موافقت با تاسيس دانشگاه  گذاشتند:
شرط اول واگذاري 400 هكتار زمين براي احداث دانشگاه بود، شرط هاي ديگر نيز فراهم نمودن 400 ميليون تومان اعتبار، احداث 20  باب واحد مسكوني براي اساتيد و در مرحله آخر كسب مجوز تاسيس اين دانشگاه  از شوراي گسترش آموزش عالي، از جمله شروط وزير براي موافقت با احداث اين  دانشگاه بود.
فراهم كردن تمامي شروط وزير بسيار دشوار مي نمود بنابرين براي تعديل شروط چانه زني هاي ما آغاز شد.
كه  اين هنگام دكتر معين به من اشاره كرد و گفت : شما كه تجربه اينچنيني را در  يزد داشته ايد بنابر اين اينجا هم مي توانيد . اشاره وزير به زماني بود كه  بنده در يزد براي تاسيس دانشگاه يك باب ساختمان و مقداري پول كمك كرده  بودم به وزير گفتم : آنجا يزد بود و دست من بسيار باز تر از اينجا، ولي  اينجا چنين امكاناتي فراهم نيست؛ كه در نهايت استاندار گفت: ما تامين زمين  را عهده دار مي شويم و منازل سازماني اساتيد را هم احداث مي كنيم ولي تهيه 400  ميليون تومان پول براي ما دشوار است.كه من گفتم: اجازه دهيد تا بنده با  مقام معظم رهبري صحبت كنم و تا حدي كه بتوانيم سعي مي كنيم پول فراهم كنيم و  سپس پيشنهاد دادم كه مسايل مطرح شده درجلسه در قالب صورت جلسه اي تهيه شود  و به امضاء حضار برسد تا شرايط براي پيگيري هاي بعدي فراهم شود .
پس  از آن جلسه بنا شد براي ايجاد دانشگاه پيگيري هاي لازم را انجام دهيم. در  وهله نخست با شهردار وقت شهركرد، آقاي سلطاني جلسه اي داشتيم. ايشان ،  مساعدت زيادي كردند و تا جايي كه ممكن بود، از طرف شهرداري زمين هاي منطقه  اي را كه الان دانشگاه در آن مستقر است، جهت احداث دانشگاه واگذار نمودند و  خوشبختانه مسأله زمين حل شد.
براي  تهيه پول، نامه اي خدمت مقام معظم رهبري نوشتيم و در جلسه اي به همراه  آقاي اسلاميان ،خدمت آقا رسيديم، مقام معظم رهبري از اين امر بسيار استقبال  كردند و در همان جلسه دستور دادند كه آقاي محمدي گلپايگاني يك حواله 4 ميليون  توماني به حسابي كه براي دانشگاه باز شده واريز كنند و در خصوص نامه اي هم  كه نوشته بوديم دستور دادند از طريق بنياد مستضعفان مبلغ 70 ميليون تومان براي تاسيس دانشگاه شهركرد اهدا شود.
پيگيري  هاي لازم را انجام داديم تا بتدريج اين مبلغ در اختيار مسؤولان امر قرار  گرفت تا براي پيشبرد امور دانشگاه هزينه شود و در نتيجه آن 400 ميليون تومان  عملا تبديل شد به 74 ميليون تومان كه از سوي مقام معظم رهبري اهدا شد.
گام بعدي اخذ مجوز شوراي گسترش بود كه به نظر مشكلترين بخش ايجاد دانشگاه بود.
      بلافاصله پس از طرح پرونده با ايجاد دانشگاه شهركرد موافقت شد. كسب مجوز  شوراي گسترش مبني بر موافقت با ايجاد دانشگاه شهركرد چنان با سرعت انجام شد  كه حتي خود وزير و همكاران وي از اين سرعت متعجب شده و اظهار شگفتي نمودند  و به حول و قوه الهي و با نظر لطف مقام معظم رهبري بناي ايجاد دانشگاه  شهركرد نهاده شد.
 در  مراحل بعد با آقاي هاشمي رفسنجاني، رييس جمهور وقت نيز جلساتي گذاشتيم و  صحبت هايي نموديم و ايشان نيز مساعدت نمودند و در سفر خود به استان براي  خريد تجهيزات مبلغ 300 هزار دلار كمك نمودند.
خدا  را شكر كم كم خانه هاي سازماني اساتيد نيز با كمكهاي آقاي هاشمي رفسنجاني و  كمك هاي ديگري كه از جاهاي مختلف اخذ شد به مرور زمان ساخته شد.
جدا  شدن و استقلال اين دانشگاه از دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان از ديگر مشكلات بود كه  با مساعدت آقاي دكتر سقايي نژاد رييس وقت اين دانشگاه، طي جلساتي كه  داشتيم اين امر نيز حل شد  و تغيير و تحولات لازم صورت گرفت و دانشگاه  شهركرد به صورت رسمي ايجاد شد و علاقه و حمايت مقام معظم رهبري و پيگيري  هاي بنده و آقاي اسلاميان استاندار وقت و همكاري ديگر مسؤولين استاني و  كشوري بالاخره به نتيجه رسيد و شاهد ايجاد دانشگاه شهركرد در سال 1370 بوديم .
از  همان ابتدا براي تقويت بنيه فرهنگي و اعتقادي در دانشگاه سعي شد افرادي  براي مسؤوليت نهاد نمايندگي ولي فقيه انتخاب شوند كه افرادي قوي باشند و  بنا بر تقويت اين بخش شد تا سنگ بناي محكمي براي مسايل اعتقادي، فرهنگي و  سياسي در اين دانشگاه گذاشته شد و بحمداله اين بخش نيز در كنار ساير بخشهاي  دانشگاه تا كنون بسيار خوب و موفق عمل كرد ه و اميدواريم در آينده نيز  همچنان خوب به فعاليت خود ادامه دهد.





  ارتباط با دانشگاه شهركرد
نشاني: شهركرد، كيلومتر 2 جاده سامان، دانشگاه شهركرد 
صندوق پستي  115
تلفن: 9-4424401-0381
روابط عمومي: 4421631-0381
وب سايت: www.sku.ac.ir
سامانه پيام كوتاه( و دريافت نظرات): 09366612009
تلفكس روابط عمومي:4421631-0381



*روابط عمومي دانشگاه شهركرد*

----------

